# Texas | Ridesharing Drivers Now Looking For Insurance to Comply with New Law



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://www.newsradioklbj.com/news/t...-drivers-now-looking-insurance-comply-new-law*


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

This article has major issues. 

We already have a $1mil policy when pax are in the car. This sounds like we are suppose to have it all the time. 

Smh!


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

But to share info.

Farmer's Rideshare is available. But you have to get a new policy if already a customer. You will be considered a new policy holder and thus give up any benefits you had. First Accident and Ticket Forgiveness as well as Guarantee Renewal.

It's a Smart Policy with rideshare as a add-on. Rideshare add-on is about 15% of the policy price.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Texas HB 1733 Enrolled Text*
Excerpts:

SUBCHAPTER B. INSURANCE REQUIREMENTS
Sec.1954.051.GENERAL INSURANCE REQUIREMENT. (a) A
transportation network company driver or transportation network
company on the driver's behalf shall maintain primary automobile
insurance as required by this subchapter.
(b)Insurance maintained under this subchapter must allow a
transportation network company driver to use a personal vehicle to
transport transportation network company riders for compensation
and cover the driver while:
 (1)the driver is logged on to the transportation network company's digital network as provided by Section 1954.052;
 or
(2)the driver is engaged in a prearranged ride as provided by Section 1954.053.
(c)Insurance maintained under this subchapter must comply with the law applicable to personal automobile insurance in this state, including this subtitle and Chapter 601, Transportation
Code.
(d)The coverage requirements of this subchapter may bevsatisfied by:
 (1)automobile insurance maintained by the transportation network company driver;
 (2)automobile insurance maintained by thectransportation network company; or
 (3) a combination of Subdivisions (1) and (2).
(e)Insurance required under this subchapter may be placed with an automobile insurer authorized to engage in business in this state or with an eligible surplus lines insurer.
Sec.1954.052.INSURANCE REQUIREMENTS: BETWEEN PREARRANGED RIDES. At the time a transportation network company driver is logged on to the transportation network company's digital network and is available to receive transportation network requests but is not engaged in a prearranged ride, the automobile insurance policy must provide:
 (1)the following minimum amounts of liability insurance coverage:
 (A)$50,000 for bodily injury to or death for each person in an incident;
 (B)$100,000 for bodily injury to or death of a person per incident; and
 (C)$25,000 for damage to or destruction of property of others in an incident;
 (2)uninsured or underinsured motorist coverage where required by Section 1952.101; and
 (3)personal injury protection coverage where required by Section 1952.152.

Sec.1954.053.INSURANCE REQUIREMENTS: DURING PREARRANGED RIDES. At the time a transportation network company driver is engaged in a prearranged ride, the automobile insurance policy must provide, at a minimum:
(1)coverage with a total aggregate limit of liability of $1 million for death, bodily injury, and property damage for each incident;
(2)uninsured or underinsured motorist coverage where required by Section 1952.101; and
(3)personal injury protection coverage where required by Section 1952.152.

Sec.1954.054.*LAPSE OF OR INSUFFICIENT COVERAGE.* If an
insurance policy maintained by a transportation network company
driver under this subchapter has lapsed or does not provide the
coverage required by this subchapter, the transportation network company shall provide the coverage required by this subchapter  beginning with the first dollar of a claim against the driver.
Sec.1954.055.RELATION TO PERSONAL AUTOMOBILE INSURANCE.
 Coverage under an automobile insurance policy maintained by the
transportation network company is not contingent on a transportation network company driver's personal automobile insurer initially denying a claim.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I'm hoping that Uber itself will provide Primary Gap Insurance Coverage to Texas Drivers as it did following California Law AB 2293:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/edite...ce-farmers-insurance.21345/page-2#post-319014


----------



## NvS (Jan 7, 2016)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm hoping that Uber itself will provide Primary Gap Insurance Coverage to Texas Drivers as it did following California Law AB 2293:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/edite...ce-farmers-insurance.21345/page-2#post-319014


Re-posting here on request:
I sent an email to my local uber support team asking about the new ins requirements and uber's plan to address them. I received no response.
I then went to uber chat and asked the same questions, here is their response:
Al Royce
Customer support

Breck
Hello, I am trying to find info on the new insurance requirements for the state of Texas. I emailed my local support center and didn't receive a reply.
I am wondering ig Uber has any plans of extending their insurance to cover period 1 app on no passengers insurance gap? I know this is something that was done in California and hope it will be done here in Texas. Their are only 2 insurance companies that offer gap insurance polices for drivers. They are both prohibitively costly, more than doubling my current insurance rates. IE: I currently pay 879. a year for 2 vehicles with full coverage, I possess good credit and a solid driving record. a quote from Geico for a single vwhicle is 1697 for a year. Thats only 1 car, I will be forced to stop driving if I have to purchase that kind of insurance.
Chat started
Al Royce joined the chat
Al Royce
Hi! My name is Royce, thanks for reaching out to chat with us. One moment please while I review your concern/ concerns.
Thanks for waiting. Generally, Uber does not have any specific information for insurance policies for any city.
Any details with regard to this should be directed to the insurance companies.
Breck
I guess you misunderstood my question
Al Royce
I totally understand your concern.
Breck
I know what the Insurance companies offer, are you aware of the new law that went into effect on Jan 1st requiring tNC drivers to carry additional insurance in the state of texas?
Does uber have any plans to extend their commercial insurance coverage to cover the gap that the law is designed to fix?
As they did in California when they passed a similar law
Al Royce
As much as I would want to provide information, I believe our specialized team can further discuss this with you as they have a wider scope of resource with regard to insurance.
I can forward you to a specialist that will reach out via email if you wish.
They are more capable of providing you with updated information.
Breck
Yes definitely, this affects my income. And I feel like Uber isn't being forthcoming on the issue
Al Royce
Just a heads up. I can do that for you after we close this chat.
I will note all details that you've shared.
I will do my best to have a representative reach out to you within the day.
Breck
so i need to close chat, and then you will have someone contact me?
Al Royce
That's correct.


----------



## NvS (Jan 7, 2016)

Follow-up Reply from Uber specialist team regarding insurance, someone read it over and see if it addresses the period 1 insurance gap. I dont think it does:
"
Thanks for reaching out, . Even though this legislation just passed, we have always maintained the insurance that is now required. From the time you log into the Uber partner app until you accept a trip in Texas we maintain a policy that provides 3rd party liability coverage in the amounts of $50k/$100k/$25k. This policy is contingent to your personal policy, meaning it will apply only if your personal auto insurance does not apply

From the time you accept a trip until its completion and the rider(s) exits the vehicle, in Texas we maintain the following coverage:

• $1M of 3rd party liability;
• $1M of uninsured/underinsured motorist injury; and
• contingent comprehensive and collision insurance - so, if you maintain comprehensive and collision insurance on your own personal policy, our policy will cover physical damage to that vehicle up to the actual cash value of the vehicle, for any reason, with a $1,000 deductible

Note, you are not required to purchase rideshare insurance as we will maintain coverage on your behalf that will comply with all state and local laws. You would only need to get additional coverage if you want to make sure you have more than liability insurance in place during the time you're online but haven't accepted a trip yet.

Hope this clears things up, please let me know if you have any other questions. Thanks!"


----------

